# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Gta

## sadik xhaferi

Prsh a mund te me tregoni sesi te shkarkoj Gta Vice City shqip per windows XP ???

----------


## axelbach

Bester Download via Torrent für windows XP.

----------

